# Time for TTOC Pack



## YTF (Aug 27, 2006)

Hi. Does anyone know how long the TT OC packs are taking to come? I ordered mine two weeks ago and haven't had it yet.....


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

YTF said:


> Hi. Does anyone know how long the TT OC packs are taking to come? I ordered mine two weeks ago and haven't had it yet.....


We have redesigned the membership card and the first batch are due this week, so we are hoping to get the membership packs out this weekend (fingers crossed!) 

We all tend to have fairly busy proper jobs and a family that doesn't understand our TT addiction, so normally we say that we try to get the packs out within 2-3 weeks, but this "could" be up to 6 weeks (although unlikely)


----------



## rballtt (Jul 17, 2006)

nutts said:


> YTF said:
> 
> 
> > Hi. Does anyone know how long the TT OC packs are taking to come? I ordered mine two weeks ago and haven't had it yet.....
> ...


Don't forget me!! I have had my pack but not my card!


----------



## YTF (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks Nutts


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

rballtt said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > YTF said:
> ...


Everyone that hasn't had a membership card, will be on the list for their cards being delivered this week... we will catch up on these also this weekend, with fair wind and a touch of luck.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Everyone that hasn't had a membership card, will be on the list for their cards being delivered this week... we will catch up on these also this weekend, with fair wind and a touch of luck. [/quote]

OMG now we are relying on wind power whatever next  
I hope mine will be on the wind to then. Beans for tea and a rabbits foot anybody :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

nutts said:


> Everyone that hasn't had a membership card, will be on the list for their cards being delivered this week... we will catch up on these also this weekend, with fair wind and a touch of luck.





les said:


> OMG now we are relying on wind power whatever next
> I hope mine will be on the wind to then. Beans for tea and a rabbits foot anybody :lol:


I've just consulted the Runes and they say that yours is on the list too


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

nutts said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone that hasn't had a membership card, will be on the list for their cards being delivered this week... we will catch up on these also this weekend, with fair wind and a touch of luck.
> ...


and my members car badge?????? :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

les said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Rob & Teri deal with this... although if it's a contemporary badge we will include one in the pack. Or is it a classic badge?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

nutts said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Dunno what ya call it but it cost me Â£10 plus P&P :?


----------



## Terri_TT (Nov 18, 2004)

les said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > les said:
> ...


Hi Les, you ordered a Classic Badge and it's on it's way as we speak


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Terri_TT said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > nutts said:
> ...


Cheers


----------

